# Problems with OpenLDAP and php55



## VampirD (May 13, 2014)

I have a server running FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p2. It has installed: OpenLDAP and FAMP for Wordpress, MediaWiki and ownCloud. Friday LDAP stopped working with those. I receive no error in the logs. In the ownCloud LDAP configuration I have a message "Could not determine Base DN". I can use ldappasswd and ldapsearch. If I type `getent passwd` I see the LDAP users.

Any idea? 


```
devilette:~ # portmaster -L --index-only| egrep '(ew|ort) version|total install'
===>>> 231 total installed ports
        ===>>> There are no new versions available
devilette:~ # portmaster -L --index-only| grep ldap          
===>>> openldap-client-2.4.39
===>>> php55-ldap-5.5.12
===>>> nss-pam-ldapd-0.8.14
===>>> openldap-server-2.4.39_1
devilette:~ # portmaster -L --index-only| grep php 
===>>> php55-5.5.12
===>>> php55-bz2-5.5.12
===>>> php55-ctype-5.5.12
===>>> php55-curl-5.5.12
===>>> php55-dom-5.5.12
===>>> php55-exif-5.5.12
===>>> php55-fileinfo-5.5.12
===>>> php55-filter-5.5.12
===>>> php55-gd-5.5.12
===>>> php55-hash-5.5.12
===>>> php55-iconv-5.5.12
===>>> php55-json-5.5.12
===>>> php55-ldap-5.5.12
===>>> php55-mbstring-5.5.12
===>>> php55-mssql-5.5.12
===>>> php55-mysql-5.5.12
===>>> php55-opcache-5.5.12
===>>> php55-openssl-5.5.12
===>>> php55-pdo-5.5.12
===>>> php55-pdo_sqlite-5.5.12
===>>> php55-phar-5.5.12
===>>> php55-posix-5.5.12
===>>> php55-readline-5.5.12
===>>> php55-session-5.5.12
===>>> php55-simplexml-5.5.12
===>>> php55-sqlite3-5.5.12
===>>> php55-tokenizer-5.5.12
===>>> php55-wddx-5.5.12
===>>> php55-xml-5.5.12
===>>> php55-xmlreader-5.5.12
===>>> php55-xmlwriter-5.5.12
===>>> php55-xsl-5.5.12
===>>> php55-zip-5.5.12
===>>> php55-zlib-5.5.12
===>>> mod_php55-5.5.12
===>>> php55-extensions-1.8
===>>> php55-pdo_mysql-5.5.12
devilette:~ # portmaster -L --index-only| grep owncloud
===>>> owncloud-6.0.3
devilette:~ # portmaster -L --index-only| grep mediawiki
===>>> mediawiki119-1.19.14
devilette:~ # portmaster -L --index-only| grep wordpress
===>>> wordpress-3.9.1,1
devilette:~ #
```


----------

